# Want To Find Your Pigeon?



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Clap your hands…*

Everything started the other day when I was on the computer (pigeon site, of course!). Our PBS Channel was showing a US tour of ABBA. Since I have 2 tapes of their greatest hits, I turned off the TV and played one. Those who are familiar with this group, know their songs can have a great beat. I couldn’t resist starting to clap to the rhythm. Squeaks, who was about 7 feet away, started walking toward me. Since I dance with my pigeon (story to follow…after I write it), I wondered if clapping was something we could incorporate with our other “moves.” 

To test things out, I got up, moved to another part of the room and started clapping again. Squeaks followed. WHOA, I thought, how fun! 

NOW, what would happen if he was in another room and could not see me. Would he still come to the clapping? Before long I was able to test my theory. Squeaks was somewhere in the bedroom area and we could not see each other. I stayed in the living room and started to clap – not loudly, but with a rhythmic fast clap/clap/clap – hesitate – clap/clap – hesitate and continuing with various clapping combinations. Within 10 seconds, Squeaks came “running” to the sound! Not walking…running!

Well, I either have a very smart pij or he has rhythm! Of course, since he “dances” with me, I prefer both!

Today, when I was trying to put laundry away, he wandered into the closet behind a couple of sliding doors. He was in an awkward part for me to reach him so I clapped and out he came! 

Today, when I wanted to take him out of his home, he was being stubborn and would not come toward me. Usually, I awkwardly reach in to get him. This time, I clapped and he “charged” toward me! 

Just for fun I will go into another room when Squeaks can’t see me leave. I’ll clap and…well, you know the answer!

Anyone else ever clap for their pigeon(s)? Sure works for us!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Shi~

I will have to try that...

Tooter and Beaksley respond to snapping of the fingers and will fly to me when they hear this.

I'll report back after their morning flight time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Victor. Clapping, hopefully, may work even better as the sound will carry a further distance!

Let us know!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't think my Garye will go along with that clapping stuff. However, I do have a trick that brings the feral flock out. No matter where I am in the parking lot, if they don't see me, I turn off my car and then turn it back on. Sure enough, here they all come! I don't know how they are able to recognize my car out of all the other cars, but they do. They have keen hearing.

SO, it looks like Mr. Squeaks is not so bossy as you claim. If you're clapping and he's running towards you, that just means he worships you! Like I said before, those bites were not bites - they were worship kisses. That bird worships you! After all, he comes running every time you clap - much like the way a servant would.

And here you were trying to convince us all that he was the one who was in charge. Hmph! Who's fooling _who_?

I can just see it now: (clap-clap) "Squeaks! Come here old boy!" And out he comes, "Yes master, you desired something?"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I don't think my Garye will go along with that clapping stuff. However, I do have a trick that brings the feral flock out. No matter where I am in the parking lot, if they don't see me, I turn off my car and then turn it back on. Sure enough, here they all come! I don't know how they are able to recognize my car out of all the other cars, but they do. They have keen hearing.
> 
> *Personally, for your feral flock, your method is MUCH safer, Garye! Be interesting to see if ferals would come to clapping - those in a "safe" environment.*
> 
> ...



Well, I never said he doesn't worship me (WHEN he is in MATE mode!). Of course, we all know that could change IF I got him a hen, which is impractical and not possible right now.

However, you will be interested to know that, in the interests of the experiment, I did NOT call him - only clapped. Of course, when he DID get close, I praised him!   

*(uh, better make that "mistress," Garye. Somehow, I think Squeaks knows I'm female)*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

Not sure what to say about the clapping thing, but I DO love ABBA Clapping tends to scare my birds, and I've done it before actually to stop them from bouncing off the walls That darn hemp gets them pretty wound up at times, lol.

I think your place is smaller, with a lot of activity, all the time. I don't even know what the interest in clapping would be to Squeaks, usually it frightens pigeons, even if it's not very loud. Clapping sounds like firecrackers, which sound like a gun being shot. This type of sound _usually_ doesn't resonant well with pigeons

Keep us informed though with this, it sounds very interesting and unique


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Brad, I was quite surprised too! Of course, my apartment is not large and sounds do not "echo" much. I have carpeting, which tends to muffle sounds. I'm not a "bare" floor person.

When clapping, I don't clap loudly as one would do if applauding. Since I know there is nothing wrong with Squeaks' hearing, I don't need to make a lot of noise. I also hold my hands up near my face as a dancer might and am not forced to use "power" claps.

Even when I put as much distance and walls between us, he still hears and comes running. Quite fascinating, actually.

We will see if he continues to come runnin' when he's in "daddy" mode!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*That's interesting*

I will try it with Coo-Coo.. 

I hold my arm up and say Coo-Coo come and slap my arm to get his attention. It's always good to have something they would recognize if ever they were to get lost.. I have a regular whistle I do when I give him treats. 

Thanks 
Andi


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I will try it with Tigeon!  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Clap On.*

What a wonderful discovery....or invention, Mr. Squeaks.  

You can get your bird to respond to your command, and turn your lights on (or off) at the same time.  LOL


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I notice your Pigeon has good taste with music!! 
ABBA is one of my favorites oldies also!! 
I will try with Miracle  
Karla


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> What a wonderful discovery....or invention, Mr. Squeaks.
> 
> *You can get your bird to respond to your command, and turn your lights on (or off) at the same time.* LOL


How funny Treesa. Yes indeed, the 'clapper'.  

That's very clever, but not surprising, of MR. Squeaks, after all he* is* quite a unique bird.  

Thanks for sharing his new found talent with us Shi.

Cindy


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*I tried it*

with Pijjimoto and it worked!!
Seems to work with all the males in the sunroom, as they all started getting excited when they heard the clapping (not too loud)
I think it works on their 'show-off' instinct.
you know how when you let your pigeons fly around and the males want to show off, they will take off flying and clapp their wings loudly. 
Pijjimoto came running alright, looking for the male that had invaded HIS house.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ernie said:


> with Pijjimoto and it worked!!
> Seems to work with all the males in the sunroom, as they all started getting excited when they heard the clapping (not too loud)
> I think it works on their 'show-off' instinct.
> you know how when you let your pigeons fly around and the males want to show off, they will take off flying and clapp their wings loudly.
> Pijjimoto came running alright, looking for the male that had invaded HIS house.



Thanks for the mention, Ernie. I, too, thought about pigeons "clapping" at times, but heard this was just after mating. I've heard and seen the males do this when there are a group of pigeons around.

Now, I would tend to go for the "show-off" or "mate" instinct because Squeaks is definitely back in "mating" mode. Won't know if he will continue this when in "daddy" mode or not.

Light clapper, eh? Never thought of that since I don't have that function for my lights. However, could cause a problem with those who do. Can you imagine what your neighbors would think with your lights blinking on and off??  ESPECIALLY in an SOS sequence...for those who READ Morse Code?!  ROFL

OK, NOW, we need to hear from those who have HENS! Maybe this is just another one of those "male" things!!


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I have a hen who will come when I snap my fingers, but I may have to try the clapping.. now if only I can do it without scaring my bunny into thumping his foot. or maybe we can start a band and get the new whiney puppy to do vocals


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mistifire said:


> I have a hen who will come when I snap my fingers, but I may have to try the clapping.. now if only I can do it without scaring my bunny into thumping his foot. or maybe we can start a band and get the new whiney puppy to do vocals



Mistifire, thanks for the laugh. Your post was hilarious.

Shi, Almost wish I had one to try that on because it is a great idea. The only thing we've tried is tapping our arms for them to fly to us and that works - sometimes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay I had to try this. It DOES set off that I'm-a-sexy-male dancing in the boys! I wonder how in the world that works. They were a dancin' and a twirlin' and even some of the girls were doing it. What a funny thing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well ! With Mistifire starting a BAND and Maryjane getting her pigeons to DANCE....

Just think...with a loft, one could possibly end up with a band AND dancin'...do si do and around we go...doin' the Pigeon Square Dance!   

Squeaks DOES dance with me but with the clapping, he just comes runnin'...

This clapping stuff is really getting wild!!  

REMEMBER, one does NOT have to clap loudly...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Who woulda thunk it ?? Pigeons that respond to clapping .. here I was thinking about the newer cars and their little "find me" gizmos and resulting chirps, beeps, and honks .. pigeons had it wired all the time. Pigeon technology (and the cleverness of their owners) wins yet again!   

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I wonder if the pigeons think your clapping sounds like the rapid wing flapping of a male treading his mate when they breed. When Bliss and Mieke try for a little privacy behind the coop, that rapid flapping always brings Charlie rocketing out of the coop and around to harass them.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TerriB said:


> I wonder if the pigeons think your clapping sounds like the rapid wing flapping of a male treading his mate when they breed.


Hi Terri, 

This is an interesting theory you have!!! Maybe it also sounds like the wing "clapping" of a group of birds just after they take off and triggers a "flight" response in Squeaks to follow that sound.

Good thinking and very clever of you to think about this


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think the response to clapping is probably sexual - especially since we are getting more input into this phenomenon.

Well, at least that is ONE way to attract your pigeon!

Here, this method was around all the time and we never used it (well, maybe some did but never reported to the site).


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Well after ROFL with most of these posts, I have to add my 2 cents. When Angel recently escaped, and during the time she was still on the neighbors roof looking over here, I was yelling loudly and also clapping and did that for as long as I could see her. She split!.....and Baby (her husband) just sat on the fake eggs while the whole screaming/clapping thing went on and never moved. I must admit I tortured myself the whole night Angel was gone with wondering if I had further scared the living daylights out of her with the yelling and clapping and made her think I was "chasing" her away cause I didn't want her anymore! So......... I'm inclined to think some pigeons will come to clapping and some will not and depending on the situation they are in. Loved the stories! You guys are hysterical! Tanya


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I think that Mr. Squeaks does not want to miss out on any fun.

A pigeon fancier that use to live in our neighborhood would clap for his performing birds to come in when they were flying. 

That was their signal to trap in. I use to work with his next door neighbor, and she would tell me that every morning he would train his birds with the same clap signal.

I am anxious to read about the two of you dancing together. It is so nice when couples have something in common.  

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Babyangelwings...maybe you were sending "conflicting" messages: clapping (COME!) and yelling (GO AWAY!). Might try a "soft" clapping in a more relaxed setting and see what happens. 

ROFL - I must say Feather, you DO say the funniest things! Yes, Squeaks and I are finding more in common all the time...I WILL write about the dancing along with my Poop/Feather exercises. But, for some reason, the words just aren't coming...yet!

Did have an interesting experience this morning! I couldn't see or find Squeaks ANYWHERE! I clapped...no Squeaks...clapped some more...no Squeaks! Just when I thought the clapping wasn't working any more after all, I remembered...I have a small enclosed area where I keep my trash container. In front of the container is a small spot a short hop from the floor. Just right for Squeaks who likes to sit there when I'm working in the kitchen and leave the door open. 

Sure enough...opened the door and there he sat, looking a little disgruntled because he couldn't come to my clapping! His expression said, "It's about time!!" I replied, "Well, IF you had SAID something earlier...."  

PIGEONS! There are days... Of course, Squeaks just replied, "HUMANS! There ARE days!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am thoroughly enjoying this thread. Shi, it's kinda scary when you "misplace" them isn't it? I'll bet he was disgruntled. Last night, Lewis brought Mr. Humphries in a little earlier than usual and for the first time in over a year I didn't have his seed ready in his cage. Talk about mad. He "talked" and "talked" until I finally got his bowls in his cage and then dug in. They are very smart little cookies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying this thread. Shi, it's kinda scary when you "misplace" them isn't it? I'll bet he was disgruntled. Last night, Lewis brought Mr. Humphries in a little earlier than usual and for the first time in over a year I didn't have his seed ready in his cage. Talk about mad. He "talked" and "talked" until I finally got his bowls in his cage and then dug in. *They are very smart little cookies*!



And, can we say "spoiled rotten?!" *SIGH* LOL

HUGS to ALL!!


----------

